# Blind Spot Assist and Rear Traffic Assist turn-off when shifting to Reverse



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey all, 

2019 with 7500 kms here, noticed that my Blind Spot Assist and Rear Traffic Assist were both turned off, went to turn them on and they turned on without issue or so I thought.

When I shift into reverse both turn-off, and a warning comes up saying Rear Traffic Assist is unavailable. 


Also how sensitive is Front Assist? I've got mine set to early warning but not once has it warned me of anything not sure if it's doing what it's supposed to?


----------



## Tiguan_96 (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure about the parking assist problem. But my rear is set to early as well and I've only had it go off once and that was actually a close call... Soooooo that feature may need some tweaking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 2019 with 7500 kms here, noticed that my Blind Spot Assist and Rear Traffic Assist were both turned off, went to turn them on and they turned on without issue or so I thought.
> 
> ...


The most common reason is error stored in your modules. When error is detected the parking sensor system shuts off.
Did you disconnect your car battery recently? If yes, perform one full drive cycle and clear errors from your modules. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> The most common reason is error stored in your modules. When error is detected the parking sensor system shuts off.
> Did you disconnect your car battery recently? If yes, perform one full drive cycle and clear errors from your modules.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Thanks for the info! I did recently unplug the battery however have gone through a couple full drive cycle since and everything other than this went back to normal. 

Booked in for service next week. 

Dealership that sold me the truck is 8 hours away, they said they've seen this once before on a 2019 and the repair involved a side view mirror needing to be replaced. 

Will keep everyone posted on how it goes. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> Thanks for the info! I did recently unplug the battery however have gone through a couple full drive cycle since and everything other than this went back to normal.
> 
> Booked in for service next week.
> 
> ...


Woooow I really dont think you need to be replacing anything. You most likely have error like this stored in your 3C module(and other modules) because you disconnected your battery

```
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
          [Parkhilfe_01::PH_Tongeber_H_verfuegbar]
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
```
Just clear that error code with VCDS or similar tool. That problem you described should go away.

Also, mirrors have nothing to do with blind spot system or rear traffic alert. At most they house 360 camera thats it. Blind spot sensors are behind the rear bumper cover.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Woooow I really dont think you need to be replacing anything. You most likely have error like this stored in your 3C module(and other modules) because you disconnected your battery
> 
> ```
> U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
> ...


Yeah thought the mirror suggestion was weird too.

No scanning tool currently, debating OBD11 or VCDS, so going to make use of the warranty for now.

Cheers

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is your side mirror not returning back to place also after dipping in reverse? If so, that appears to be somewhat of a common issue with the 2019 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is your side mirror not returning back to place also after dipping in reverse? If so, that appears to be somewhat of a common issue with the 2019 models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't driven much but the handful of times I have it seems to go down and then back up okay, unless when I'm reversing into a spot, then it stays down until the car is put into drive. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

*Back in Action!*

Truck went into the dealership for service yesterday, they preformed a software update to get everything working correctly. 

Work order states "Preformed 3C software configuration, now operates normally"

The weirdest thing happened on the way home, I hopped in the truck, put my home address into Waze and plugged into into Android Auto. On my drive home the navigation in the gauge cluster area stayed on! As well as the Waze guidance on the infotainment screen!! 

This promptly stopped working as soon as I turned off the truck and turned it back on, and reverted back to the "Navigation is active on mobile device" message. 

Gives me hope that in the future there will be a software tweak to allow for nav to be active in the gauge cluster, while using Waze/Google Maps guidance!


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Happened again today and I was able to snap a pic!









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## khatani (Jan 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is your side mirror not returning back to place also after dipping in reverse? If so, that appears to be somewhat of a common issue with the 2019 models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't mean to hijack this is happening to, the passenger side mirror is sometimes

I also have the blind spot issue And will be checking with a friends vcds later


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5" said:


> Is your side mirror not returning back to place also after dipping in reverse? If so, that appears to be somewhat of a common issue with the 2019 models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I noticed this too on my 2019. The mirror didn't return to "normal" position after shifting from Reverse UNTIL I turned the dial from "R" to the neutral position.


----------



## khatani (Jan 8, 2015)

khatani said:


> Don't mean to hijack this is happening to, the passenger side mirror is sometimes
> 
> I also have the blind spot issue And will be checking with a friends vcds later


Cleared the error with vcds.... Seems fine now


----------



## khatani (Jan 8, 2015)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I noticed this too on my 2019. The mirror didn't return to "normal" position after shifting from Reverse UNTIL I turned the dial from "R" to the neutral position.


Interesting, I've tried that now but doesn't seem to work


----------

